# GT and catfish compatibility



## tankbud (Feb 8, 2008)

i have a 55 with a firemouth and a green terror i noticed that the green terror is the boss with just 2 fish but i want to add somthing because my fish are very messy eaters and chew the food and spit it out making it go every where and i was thinking on adding 2 pictus to be the bottom feeders in my tank i really dont want plecos if this is not compatible can any body tell me what is thanks my fishy smart friends


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

An armored catfish might be the best choice, but the green terror may even harrass it. Not many good choices when the tankmate is a green terror.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

First let me say that is a fine selection in specie. Green Terrors I particularly like when they become mature and actually turn a bright green, their coloring is comparable to some saltwater species in those cases.

Secondly, they aren't dubbed terrors for nothing. As you already know, they are aggressive and should only be kept with fish that can stand up to them. I've never kept GTs, but from what I've read, Plecos are the most suitable janitors in tanks that house terrors. I know you didn't want them but I would be wary adding pictus catfish - they only get around 5" and may be bullied by the green terror but this may differ from specimen to specimen. The problem is Green Terrors are best kept with numerous members of the same species or other fish of similar size.

Good luck.

:wink:


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

I kept a single pictus cat with a green terror for over a year with out problems. My terror would kill anything else i put in but didn't pay attention to the pictus and couldnt catch the giant danios so that was my tank for a good year. Just make sure the cat has a place to hide its whole body that the GT can't get access to.


----------



## tankbud (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks i might not do it just keep him alone ill figure it out thanks though


----------

